# Different poodle faces



## Indiana

Most on here have more experience than me but I'll field this one: poodle hair grows forever, so you will need to have your poodle clipped many, many, MANY times over its lifespan. You can ask the groomer for whatever clip you want! The fluffy face is just a poodle whose facial hair hasn't been clipped for a while, or else just scissored to achieve that effect. If you decide to get a poodle, they're awesome!!


----------



## noob

Indiana said:


> Most on here have more experience than me but I'll field this one: poodle hair grows forever, so you will need to have your poodle clipped many, many, MANY times over its lifespan. You can ask the groomer for whatever clip you want! The fluffy face is just a poodle whose facial hair hasn't been clipped for a while, or else just scissored to achieve that effect. If you decide to get a poodle, they're awesome!!


Okay so you are saying that I can get just about any toy poodle and not shave his facial hair and will get the look that I desire? If that's the case that's awesome! I really like that last puppy that i posted (the one with white patch, i think they call that a mismark). 

Is that your dog (avatar)? Did you achieve that look by shaving his facial hair? 

Thank you! Thank you! This has been bugging me for a few days now. I can't decide on a puppy due to now knowing this lol.

By the way, the toy poodle is for me an my 4 year old sister.


----------



## Ruey

All poodle can have 'bear look' as long as the face is not shave =) No worries... I live in a place where more then 95% poodle is having bear face... the 5% minority choose the clean shaven poodle face.

Have fun getting your new poodle!


----------



## Indiana

Yes, you can get a fluffy face on any poodle you want by just not shaving its face. My avatar is one of my standard poodles, Maddy, and I have to shave their faces every week to keep their faces like that. Poodle hair grows really fast! I like the clean-shaven face, but there are many, many clips and how you clip them is just personal preference. Does your 4 year old sister have experience with dogs? Just wondering as toy poodles can be sort of fragile. Some kids are really gentle though (just not mine! ha,ha). Also there are lots of different poodle lines, so you can look for just the right size and temperament for your family. One really important thing is to look for a breeder who cares about and tests for health. Unless you get a rescue dog, there are tons of rescues who need a home too. By the way, I love that little mis-marked pup in your picture too! Sooooo cute!


----------



## Ruey

This is my Renee, the top left is her in teddy bear cut, and the rest, shaved poodle face.


----------



## noob

Indiana said:


> Yes, you can get a fluffy face on any poodle you want by just not shaving its face. My avatar is one of my standard poodles, Maddy, and I have to shave their faces every week to keep their faces like that. Poodle hair grows really fast! I like the clean-shaven face, but there are many, many clips and how you clip them is just personal preference. Does your 4 year old sister have experience with dogs? Just wondering as toy poodles can be sort of fragile. Some kids are really gentle though (just not mine! ha,ha). Also there are lots of different poodle lines, so you can look for just the right size and temperament for your family. One really important thing is to look for a breeder who cares about and tests for health. Unless you get a rescue dog, there are tons of rescues who need a home too. By the way, I love that little mis-marked pup in your picture too! Sooooo cute!


My little sister is very gentle, I don't think we'll have problems with her hurting the puppy. We don't have that big of a house so we are kinda limited to the toy poodle which isn't bad at all, in fact we prefer the toy since standards and minis are really rare here in the Philippines.


----------



## noob

Ruey said:


> This is my Renee, the top left is her in teddy bear cut, and the rest, shaved poodle face.


SOOOOOOO FLUUUUFFYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!
Makes me want to have one as soon as possible!


----------



## Ruey

noob said:


> SOOOOOOO FLUUUUFFYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!
> Makes me want to have one as soon as possible!


Thanks. We grow her face, we shave it all, regrow, and shave again.. :aetsch: That is the fun having a poodle


----------



## Ruey

This is another one.. one of my customer, LuckyB









I am having fun digging bearface vs shaveface of my customer's poodles haha.. but I am just helping in telling all poodles can have bearface =X


----------



## noob

Ruey said:


> This is another one.. one of my customer, LuckyB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having fun digging bearface vs shaveface of my customer's poodles haha.. but I am just helping in telling all poodles can have bearface =X


Thank you! I'm really having fun looking at the pictures as well! Oh those tiny bears!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

These pictures of Russell were taken the same week ... so with a lot of grooming you have a Poodley face ... les grooming you have a teddy bear face. But either way ...it's a LOT of grooming


----------



## Panda

You just need to remember that your Poodle will need professional grooming every 4-8 weeks depending on their groom which can work out quite expense. Some groomers are better than others too.

Plus you will need to brush your dog very regularly, especially when their puppy coat changes to their adult coat as they will matt up daily. 

Make sure you look for a breeder who health tests, this dog will be in your lives hopefully for a very long time and you want to do everything you can to ensure this dog is healthy. Poodles can suffer with blindness (PRA) and other problems so you really need to do some research on these potential conditions and find a breeder who screens for them. If you buy from a high volume breeder/puppy mill be very wary as you could be getting a dog full of problems which could have been avoided by doing some research.

Poodles are wonderful, amazing dogs but they are also very high maintenance, spend some time learning about the breed and made sure it is the right choice for you and your family.

If you all agree and you spend time finding the right breeder then you will have many happy years with your Poodle.


----------



## partial2poodles

I know EXACTLY what you mean when you refer to bear-bear faces. I groom ONE that has that face. In Japan, Taiwan, Hong Kong, they breed these poodles to have shorter, blunter muzzles that are extremely suited for the bear-bear look. Since you are in the Phillipines, most people here do not understand what you mean. I will try to find a website but I assure you, its not just fur face versus shaved face, its bone structure, also length of leg bones....longer legs than the typical toy or mini.


----------



## partial2poodles

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I laughed a little.

Poodles continually grow hair all over their body, face, face, tail, everywhere. You can have a poodle without ever having the poodle look.


----------



## noob

partial2poodles said:


> I know EXACTLY what you mean when you refer to bear-bear faces. I groom ONE that has that face. In Japan, Taiwan, Hong Kong, they breed these poodles to have shorter, blunter muzzles that are extremely suited for the bear-bear look. Since you are in the Phillipines, most people here do not understand what you mean. I will try to find a website but I assure you, its not just fur face versus shaved face, its bone structure, also length of leg bones....longer legs than the typical toy or mini.


The youtube link is wrong. 
Now I'm confused haha. So I really do have to look for a puppy with blunter muzzles. The hair helps with the look but the muzzle is what makes them looking like bears. In the puppies that I posted, the mismarked puppy does not have a blunt muzzle, right? But the red one does?

As they look now, it seems that way, but what will they look like when they grow older?


----------



## jeff0208

*Are from Philippines?*

Hi! Looking at the photos it seems you are from Philippines (because the photos are from sulit.com.ph). I am a Filipino as well if you might ask.

My poodle has hair at snout when I bought her. And it is growing even though I clipped it every now and then (I like her snout clean for some reason). Poodles are cuddly and hairy. It was like you can have a new dog every after grooming ^_^ Don't worry about the facial hair, you can have it clipped to look like a teddy bear.

You might as well want to visit Log In | Facebook so you can ask fellow Filipinos who loves poodles directly.


----------



## noob

jeff0208 said:


> Hi! Looking at the photos it seems you are from Philippines (because the photos are from sulit.com.ph). I am a Filipino as well if you might ask.
> 
> My poodle has hair at snout when I bought her. And it is growing even though I shave it every now and then (I like her snout clean for some reason). Poodles are cuddly and hairy. I was like you can have a new dog every after grooming ^_^ Don't worry about the facial hair, you can have it clipped to look like a teddy bear.
> 
> You might as well want to visit Log In | Facebook so you can ask fellow Filipinos who loves poodles directly.


Well, I've been looking for that link for a looooooooong time! hahah thanks!


----------



## tokipoke

A poodle with a too blunt muzzle is poorly bred. Poodle muzzles have a specific look to it. If it's too short or too pointy, that is not correct. It is hard to pick out the puppy who "will have the least pointy muzzle" because all puppies, no matter what breed, have blunt, round features. Even human babies have this appeal because it makes us want to take care of anything with small, round features. The less hair you have on the muzzle, the more of the nose you will see, so you will get a sharper profile. Leaving more hair softens the lines and gives you the "roundness" you are after. Just get a poodle that is bred correctly and pick the haircut that you prefer. There was a thread on the teddy bear head not too long ago: http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/16726-learning-do-teddy-bear-clip.html

I had a client yesterday who hated the "pointy nose look" so I shaved the face but left a big round donut mustache. She was very pleased. Hair is so magical because it can enhance the dog in many ways!


----------



## partial2poodles

Donut mustaches are different than bear-bear trims. The next issue of CGQ magazine is having a HOW TO article on the adorable little Japanese style grooms. I recently put my 10 year old female in a totally different looking haircut. But this is still a poodle face, not the Bear face


----------



## tokipoke

partial2poodles said:


> Donut mustaches are different than bear-bear trims. The next issue of CGQ magazine is having a HOW TO article on the adorable little Japanese style grooms. I recently put my 10 year old female in a totally different looking haircut. But this is still a poodle face, not the Bear face


The mustaches are different from the Bear Bear trims, but what to do when the client asks to "shave off all the hair, but I hate the pointy looking nose" - a mustache! The various mustache styles are a good alternative between the cute Bear Bear look and completely shaven.


----------



## Tymaca

PoodlePowerBC said:


> These pictures of Russell were taken the same week ... so with a lot of grooming you have a Poodley face ... les grooming you have a teddy bear face. But either way ...it's a LOT of grooming


Those are the cutest pics!!!


----------



## noob

tokipoke said:


> The mustaches are different from the Bear Bear trims, but what to do when the client asks to "shave off all the hair, but I hate the pointy looking nose" - a mustache! The various mustache styles are a good alternative between the cute Bear Bear look and completely shaven.


oh wow, you are good! I wish the groomers here are as half as good as you.
Your client gave you a riddle and you delivered!


----------



## 3dogs

It is much easier to create the "bear, bear" facial look on a toy or mini but does not look as good on a Spoo (looks like a doodle). But it is all in the grooming & I think that if a "breeder" is breeding short noses then DON'T buy from them because they really are breeding from the standard. I see too many short nosed, bug eyed poodles & they are not pretty. 

I will post some photo's of my Louise in the "Bear, bear", clean shaven #9 working on Portie head now with fuller face. Then I will post photo's of clients dogs in a modified bear style.


----------



## 3dogs

In the following pictures are Phantom a Brown & Cream phantom done in a Bear type face. Then a picture of Bristol an Apricot in her 1st Bear. I have since modified the ears on Bristol & taken them much shorter. I personally love short ears IF the dog's ears fold down. If they are ears that are too high set or small or light then they need the weight of long hair to hold the ears down. But you will see Louisa, Phantom & Bristol I do short ears on. Phantoms 1 ear is also a "fake" job since he is missing 1/2 his ear BUT I was able to add weight to the inside of his ear & leave the outside slightly fuller adding weight to the ear. Anyway, most poodle people love long ears but I am not one of them.


----------



## 3dogs

Just wanted to show you 2 poodles with the short, bug eyed, round head. I find them personally ugly. Looks like somebody slapped a shih tzu head on these guys. Not my preference & totally wrong for breed standard & I am hoping that is NOT what is being bred in other countries but it sounds like it is. I do love their coats, unfortunately the owner wants them shaved with short TK so oh well at least they are taken care of.


----------



## noob

3dogs said:


> It is much easier to create the "bear, bear" facial look on a toy or mini but does not look as good on a Spoo (looks like a doodle). But it is all in the grooming & I think that if a "breeder" is breeding short noses then DON'T buy from them because they really are breeding from the standard. I see too many short nosed, bug eyed poodles & they are not pretty.
> 
> I will post some photo's of my Louise in the "Bear, bear", clean shaven #9 working on Portie head now with fuller face. Then I will post photo's of clients dogs in a modified bear style.


OMG, he looks a lot like our pup!








I just got him today and is sleeping in his crate beside my bed. XD 
My little sister is so happy with him!





3dogs said:


> Just wanted to show you 2 poodles with the short, bug eyed, round head. I find them personally ugly. Looks like somebody slapped a shih tzu head on these guys. Not my preference & totally wrong for breed standard & I am hoping that is NOT what is being bred in other countries but it sounds like it is. I do love their coats, unfortunately the owner wants them shaved with short TK so oh well at least they are taken care of.


I actually liked them to be honest.


----------



## Marcie

noob said:


> OMG, he looks a lot like our pup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got him today and is sleeping in his crate beside my bed. XD
> My little sister is so happy with him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually liked them to be honest.


I liked those pictures too. The puppy you got is darling! Congratulations!


----------



## jeff0208

*Hi Noob!!*

Hi! Have you visited the facebook page for poodle lovers in Ph?
See you soon there and lets talk about your new baby ^_^
Grats for finally deciding to bring home a lovely poodle.


----------



## 3dogs

They are nice dogs to work on & the faces are workable since they have good ears & great texture to the hair. The eyes though are round, muzzles are blunt & thick, skull is very round. Not my taste for a Poodle but they are nice dogs. Just like short legs are not my flavor but some people like the short legged cobby bodied poodles even though it is way off.


----------



## Lou

I like poodle is ALL haircuts, they are just awesome. I personally prefer standard poodles, because I love large dogs, Im too clumsy to have a small one.
I love Lou's haircut, the first few pictures she was freshly groomed, then one is when I let her hair grow for winter and the last one is what she looks like most of the time. So basically you can do anything u want when it comes to haircut.

Google this: 

CAMEL POODLE
BUFFALO POODLE 


hehehehhe


----------

